# toshiba or dell laptop



## mango7 (13 Dec 2011)

I need to buy a new laptop.
Decision between toshiba or dell, both same price and similar spec.
Any opinion/experience of appreciated


----------



## Sylvester3 (13 Dec 2011)

Does it have to be either of them? I have a lot of confidence in Acer laptops which are well laid out and high specced for the price.


----------



## mango7 (13 Dec 2011)

The two are on offer for good price


----------



## horusd (13 Dec 2011)

I had a Dell and switched this year to a Toshiba Satellite l750, with i5 processor etc. I am sorry I did, the Toshiba despite it's far great" power" is slow. I'm not much go on the keyboard either which is kinda slippy and easy to mistype on. It has a whole heap of standard extras which I never use and disabled to increase speed. Do an internet search for  the brand and type and see what comes up. I did this after, I should have done it before! Don't get me wrong, the Tosh isn't crap, but I think there are far better laptops.


----------



## Leo (13 Dec 2011)

Difficult to advise here without links to the offers you are considering.


----------



## mango7 (13 Dec 2011)

Both are on offer for €379 in argos.ie
only couple on sale so easy to see leo............. not able to do links, sorry!!!!!


----------



## Tired Paul (14 Dec 2011)

Have a Tosh for the last 12 months. No probs expect Hard Drive went about 2 months ago. Luckliy I back up everything every week. Only took 2 days for repair and came back good as new. 
Have a Dell desktop for ages before that. Never again going to get a dell. 
Don't know if this helps.
My Tosh has i3 and is plenty fast for just about everything I need.


----------



## michaelm (14 Dec 2011)

Two good options.  The Toshiba's graphics chip may be better than the Dell one.  Toss a coin or consider going the extra €70 for the  and better webcam.


----------



## Leo (14 Dec 2011)

mango7 said:


> Both are on offer for €379 in argos.ie
> only couple on sale so easy to see leo............. not able to do links, sorry!!!!!


 
Looks like these are the ones so:  &


----------



## mango7 (14 Dec 2011)

thanks for the links leo, your a star.
Good advice from all, thanks michaela.........
Most seem to be saying Toshiba.
Appreciate replys


----------



## gm88 (14 Dec 2011)

I just bought the Dell laptop.  It's a fine laptop, easy to set up, etc.  Great price too - better than any other prices around.   Thanks for the thread - I wouldn't have spotted it without you!  

we've had Dell computer / laptops for years now with no difficulty.  Would thoroughly recommend.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Dec 2011)

The Toshiba has [broken link removed]...

Plenty of Dells there, though, and it's a decent saving — better than the  (gasp!).


----------



## mango7 (14 Dec 2011)

So mad, went to get the toshiba laptop today in rain after work........... had order number and it was not there, grrrrrrrrrrrrr

So you are right seem to be scarce.......... does anyone think dell one is better??????


----------



## Guest125 (18 Dec 2011)

Dell. I hate toshiba. They come loaded with a shocking amount of crap. Dell support site is brilliant.


----------

